# Spec ops Marine killed in Afghanistan



## rterry (Jul 1, 2008)

Spec ops Marine killed in Afghanistan
Staff report
Posted : Tuesday Jul 1, 2008 9:51:17 EDT
JACKSONVILLE, N.C. — A special operations staff noncommissioned officer has died in Afghanistan, Marine officials said Monday.

Staff Sgt. Edgar A. Heredia, 28, of Houston died Thursday of wounds he sustained in combat in Farah province, according to a statement from Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command. He was assigned to 2nd Marine Special Operations Battalion based at Camp Lejeune, N.C.

Heredia joined the Corps on July 20, 1998, and was trained as a reconnaissance man, according to the statement. He was promoted to staff sergeant Jan. 1, 2007. His list of decorations includes the Purple Heart medal.

The death marks the continuation of a violent trend in Afghanistan. At least 45 international troops were killed in Afghanistan in June, the second consecutive month that U.S. and NATO military deaths in Afghanistan outpaced casualties in Iraq, according to the Associated Press.

RIP Marine.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt. Edgar A. Heredia.

Semper Fi my brother.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace, Marine.


Semper Fi

Hollis


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest Well, Marine


----------



## Ravage (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace Marine....


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## NewfieBaker (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP Marine


----------



## BS502 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest easy Warrior.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest Easty Marine.  Your watch is over. 

RIP Semper Fi.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## tova (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Forever shall I strive to maintain the tremendous reputation of those who went before me. Rest in peace my brother.


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace....
Pro Patria


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jul 1, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace Marine.

Crip


----------



## Balls (Jul 2, 2008)

RIP brother.    Semper Fi!


----------



## JBS (Jul 2, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jul 2, 2008)

Rest in peace Marine!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 2, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt. Heredia

Prayers out to your family and all those in harms way

LL


----------

